# interzoo 2012



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

I was looking at the eheim page on face book and found this looks like they will be show casing some new products. look at the nice planted tanks.


----------



## h4n (Dec 23, 2005)

wow looks like a exciting event.
Germany is to far from me haha


----------

